

A Most Important Discovery (1953) - hecubus
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2015/07/a-most-important-discovery.html

======
mturmon
TIL that Francis Crick's 12-year-old son Michael, to whom this remarkably
clear letter is addressed, started out studying neuroscience at Harvard, but
met the computer, ended up writing computer games, and lives in Seattle.
([http://crick.com/gamemaster.html](http://crick.com/gamemaster.html))

The computer is really quite a captivating thing.

------
thisrod
I think Watson and Crick's letter to _Nature_ ends with the best sentence of
the 20th Century:

"It has not escaped our notice that the specific pairing we have postulated
immediately suggests a possible copying mechanism for the genetic material."

